# Anik F1 FTA?



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

LyngSat says that, among other unexciting channels, the Knowledge Network is available FTA from Anik F1. (If I read the chart right.) Clicking on the page for that channel's site, it looks a bit interesting, almost like PBS for Canadians. Anyone know whether it's really available FTA?

An aside, maybe I need to stop getting excited about LyngSat headlines. A few days ago, I got excited when I saw the Montreal CBC affiliates were available FTA ... until I noticed that they're available FTA _in Europe!_


----------



## phonic (Jun 17, 2004)

There are some great 4:2:2 feeds from CBC on AnikF1, quite a few olympic related.


----------



## phonic (Jun 17, 2004)

11902/H/5859
If you enjoy watching traffic 
I can't seem to get The Knowledge Network here in VA.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

The Knowledge network is Digicipher II (not DVB) so a DVB receiver would not get it.

A previously subscribed to Star Choice receiver would


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

carload said:


> LyngSat says that, among other unexciting channels,


 Unexciting channels? CTV is a FTA channel, and a commercial network in the Great White North.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

music_beans said:


> Unexciting channels? CTV is a FTA channel, and a commercial network in the Great White North.


Red, Blue or Green.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

music_beans said:


> Unexciting channels? CTV is a FTA channel, and a commercial network in the Great White North.


Well, yeah, if you've got *C* band.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Anik F1 C band is it. HD Baseball and NASCAR 4:2:2. Of course those are just on my PC.


----------



## BabaLouie (Apr 2, 2004)

TonyM said:


> The Knowledge network is Digicipher II (not DVB) so a DVB receiver would not get it.
> 
> A previously subscribed to Star Choice receiver would


What other free channels would a previously subscribed to Star Choice receiver get?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

According to LyngSat:

CPAC - Canada's Political Channel
TSC - The Shopping Channel
Canal Auto Desenvolvimento
Canal Estratégia
Canal Gestão
Ontario Legislature
Viewer's Choice Preview
Star Choice Info Channel
Access TV
CKUA Alberta (radio)
BC Legislative Assembly
VoicePrint (reading service)

Now that's what I call unexciting!


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Wow, I think a previously subscribed dish receiver would actually be better....



carload said:


> According to LyngSat:
> 
> CPAC - Canada's Political Channel
> TSC - The Shopping Channel
> ...


----------

